# Converting my Yamaha Rhino Baha Style



## thehunted (Nov 21, 2011)

Got her torn down.
Adding spare tire rack on back 
Add 2 brackets on back left & right of spare tire for 2 aluminum gas cans
Adding black diamond plate roof, bent over for sunvisor as well
Rhino lining all frame work 
Drilling out front skid plate
Blacking out entire rhino
Dropping rims off to get high heat powder coated
Changing out back tail lights
Light bar up top 
Skinning doors all the way down 
Rewiring sound system
Adding power steering 
High lift jack mount
Skinning out bed

Here is how she sits today










I will continue to post progress pictures


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Did you skin the Rino? I know guys that are using the Mossy Oak Graphics and it sure looks great. Keep posting updated pics. Love look'n at'em...


----------



## thehunted (Nov 21, 2011)

ENCORE said:


> Did you skin the Rino? I know guys that are using the Mossy Oak Graphics and it sure looks great. Keep posting updated pics. Love look'n at'em...


I did skin it. Like I said in my thread I am kind of redoing the Rhino once again. Chnaging everything up and tweaking a little. Adding disconnect steering and a long list of upgrades. I will be reskinning the door sides all the way down and rewrapping going with a blacked out theme this time around. Rim will be going to the powder coaters after Thansgiving and will be black as well.

I will continuously add pictures of the progress. I have the steering torn down at the moment and waiting on parts to arrive on Wednesday to re-install upgrades so I can load up and take to my welding shop to get some of the further upgrades completed


----------



## thehunted (Nov 21, 2011)

Got roof done (just need to powder coat it)









Back brace started for spare tire









Bed skinned out















[/QUOTE]


----------



## thehunted (Nov 21, 2011)

More progress done today
Doors skinned
















New back tail light casement (still needs to be powder coated)







[/QUOTE]


----------



## thehunted (Nov 21, 2011)

Updated photos


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

OH OH. Hope that didn't hurt anything but maybe your pride.


----------

